# Songs your a little ashammed you like



## Rytes (Aug 14, 2008)

what are some songs that you like (but normally wouldn't listen to)

1. Lil Wayne - Go DJ
2. Black Eyed Peas - Let's Get Retarded
3. Coldplay - Viva La Vida


----------



## Magikian (Aug 14, 2008)

John The Fisherman - Primus...

I WANNA BE A FISHERMAN! >.>


----------



## TakeWalker (Aug 14, 2008)

The four different versions of Rihanna's "Umbrella" that I have. c.c I like that song way too much.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 14, 2008)

TakeWalker said:


> The four different versions of Rihanna's "Umbrella" that I have. c.c I like that song way too much.



Even being able to stand that song is liking it too much.

(If you couldn't tell, I *hate *mainstream music.)


----------



## TakeWalker (Aug 14, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Even being able to stand that song is liking it too much.
> 
> (If you couldn't tell, I *hate *mainstream music.)



Awesome. I hate indie music.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 14, 2008)

Rytes said:


> what are some songs that you like (but normally wouldn't listen to)
> 
> 1. Lil Wayne - Go DJ
> 2. Black Eyed Peas - Let's Get Retarded
> * 3. Coldplay - Viva La Vida*



Why?

Oh yeah, anything by The Streets.


----------



## Hanazawa (Aug 15, 2008)

Flo-Rida: Low..

... ._.;

(I am the whitest girl ever and I do not generally listen to Urban.)


----------



## Urban Wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

You're The Inspiration - Chicago.
Cheesey as hell but d'awwwwww


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 15, 2008)

It's Raining Men by the Weathergirls. D:
Lollipop by Mika.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 15, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It's Raining Men by the Weathergirls. D:
> Lollipop by Mika.



Mika... You should be ashamed...


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 15, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Mika... You should be ashamed...



I am. :\ But have you seen the music video? It's fucking awesome.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 15, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I am. :\ But have you seen the music video? It's fucking awesome.



No, I can't say I have... Might look it up.. *MIGHT*


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 15, 2008)

Magikian said:


> No, I can't say I have... Might look it up.. *MIGHT*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDLKmoOjrA8

*BAM*


----------



## bane233 (Aug 15, 2008)

1. 7 things by miley cyrus
2. redneck woman by Gretchen Wilson (i can sing the whole thing T.T)
3. ymca by the village people
4. i like big butts by mc hammer (i have it on my cell T.T)
thiars alot more! but i don't want to wast space with my obber laem ness!


----------



## Magikian (Aug 15, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDLKmoOjrA8
> 
> *BAM*



O.O;

Holy fucking shit... That was trippy.. And some of the bits of the video synced with the song I was listening to... "Artificial Sun Projection" by Scar Symmetry.

EDIT: I just downloaded "Foxy Lady" by Hendrix :3

xD.


----------



## Khizzy (Aug 15, 2008)

Foundations, by Kate Nash.


----------



## Shade Koba (Aug 16, 2008)

>.>;;

<.<;;

some of the songs from Pokemon: The First Movie soundtrack XD

I hate to admit that I liked pokemon, once upon a time >.>;;


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 16, 2008)

Fuck, the theme song from the first season of Pokemon is awesome, I don't care who you are you love that fucking song.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 16, 2008)

Agreed..

I wanna be, the very best.
That no-one ever was.

*o/'  **o/'  **o/' **o/' *


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Aug 16, 2008)

Gun Music by Talib Kweli feat. Cocoa Brovas
Hypnotized by Young Jeezy
Club Banger by Petey Pablo

Um... yeah..

-Nolij


----------



## sssandy (Aug 18, 2008)

Lose Yourself- Eminem

Its a bit of a shame knowing that I'm into rock music.


----------



## Furry? (Aug 18, 2008)

that "Boom, boom boom boom" song by the venga boys
"before I forget" by slipknot (don't why I'm ashamed, Absolutely love the "GO" bit)
A load of random crap metal.
Oh and scouting for girls (don't need any names , they only play one song slightly different each time)


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 18, 2008)

A song by Skeeter Davis... an oldie.. "Why does the sun go on shining?"

Not sure if that's the title. I took a LOT of shit for that.. not sure if I decided I don't like the song or if the shame became too unbearable, lol. I still get made fun of for it xD


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 18, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> A song by Skeeter Davis... an oldie.. "Why does the sun go on shining?"
> 
> Not sure if that's the title. I took a LOT of shit for that.. not sure if I decided I don't like the song or if the shame became too unbearable, lol. I still get made fun of for it xD



OMG that song is awesome.  But its called "The end of the world."

Don't they know its the end of the world...

As for me I suppose, journey songs? lol


----------



## Tiarhlu (Aug 18, 2008)

A whole genre, but I've actually got a soft spot for country music. It must have something to do with growing up in the south and hearing it all the time. It makes me want to eat BBQ too, which is a good thing.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Aug 18, 2008)

Ak-Nolij said:


> Gun Music by Talib Kweli feat. Cocoa Brovas
> *Hypnotized by Young Jeezy*
> Club Banger by Petey Pablo
> 
> ...




YEEEEEEAAAAAAAHHHHHH....wat?


----------



## King Gourd (Aug 19, 2008)

The two I can think of now are Down Under by Men at Work and Bad Boy by Cascada.  Both those songs kick some ass.....but I'll only blast them in the car late at night, and alone.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 19, 2008)

King Gourd said:


> The two I can think of now are *Down Under by Men at Work and Bad Boy by Cascada.*  Both those songs kick some ass.....but I'll only blast them in the car late at night, and alone.



1st. Yes. That song is the wickedness.. Only because it's about Australia.

2nd. This thread is named "Songs you're a little ashamed you like" not "Songs you should be really ashamed you like"


----------



## King Gourd (Aug 19, 2008)

> 2nd. This thread is named "Songs you're a little ashamed you like" not "Songs you should be really ashamed you like"


 
Hey what can I say, I love really crappy music.  I roll around blasting Yngwie Malmstein for christs sake! XD


----------



## E-mannor (Aug 19, 2008)

Benny Benassi - Satisfaction
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7T49_LPt-8

nine inch nails - closer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccY25Cb3im0

soulwax - you can't always get what you want [remix]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDCm5A5FTe0&feature=related

oh and how can i forget anything by the bloodhound gang, lol


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 19, 2008)

There're these songs by Hillary Duff *blushes*
Tide is High
Wake up


----------



## Magikian (Aug 19, 2008)

King Gourd said:


> Hey what can I say, I love really crappy music.  I roll around blasting Yngwie Malmstein for christs sake! XD



Crappy is an understatement..

And I thought you were cool for listening to Holy Diver...

*Shakes head*


----------



## Hackfox (Aug 19, 2008)

Hannah Montanan -Hate her Like her songs X3
Jeffree Star -Gay guy good songs bout Buttsecks
Thats aboot it lolz


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Aug 19, 2008)

Well I'm ashamed of Cascada's ''Everytime We Touch'' (cheap dance music) and Koxie's ''Garcon'' (French rap FTW).


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 20, 2008)

Bronski Beat- Small town boy... Released like twelve years before I was born...
Oh... and also theres:
Rusted Root- Send me on my way
and
The Cure- Close to me


----------



## Synius (Aug 20, 2008)

Britney Spears - "Toxic"

I like it... a lot... ._.


----------



## Foamy (Aug 20, 2008)

"You spin me round" - Dead or Alive

yea...that one...


----------



## mammagamma (Aug 20, 2008)

Dragonforce's Valley of the Damned

sooo ashamed ._.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 21, 2008)

Foamy said:


> "You spin me round" - Dead or Alive
> 
> yea...that one...



dangit... that one too...


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 21, 2008)

Love Today - Mika
SUCH an awesome song! I'd sing along... if it were at all possible.

This...
I don't like it that much, but I'm still ashamed to slightly like it.

There's probably a few others I can't put my finger on right now..


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (Aug 23, 2008)

I Kissed A Girl - Katy Perry.

It's not my style of music at all, nor is it true to myself (I'm very gay) but it's just so damned catchy!


----------



## Orion928 (Aug 25, 2008)

1.] I Wanna Fuck a Dog in the Ass - forget who its by but... yeah very guilty its funny as hell.

2.] My Angel - Shaggy

3.] Who let the dogs out - baha men

4.] Chickade'ta - Abba

5.] The Macarena

6.]Hardware Store - Wierd Al

im an electronica freak and i love these? WTF!!!!


----------



## Magikian (Aug 25, 2008)

Orion928 said:


> 1.] I Wanna Fuck a Dog in the Ass - forget who its by but... yeah very guilty its funny as hell.



I think it's by *shudder* Blink 182.


----------



## Orion928 (Aug 25, 2008)

lol i think so too


----------



## joshstory (Aug 26, 2008)

VeggieTales Techno Remix

Fergalicious

Boogie Oogie Oogie

Crank Dat Spider Pig


----------



## CraskWolf (Aug 30, 2008)

When You Say Nothing At All - Ronan Keating
Forever Young - Youth Group (yes, I like it better than the Alphaville version)
In The End/Crawling/Numb/Somewhere I Belong/One Step Closer by linkin park (sure, they're no Radiohead, but goddamn, back in the day, they pretty much were the best thing ever. Brings back memories of Halo (the original and best) LANs where we just played Somewhere I Belong over and over again. Good times. Ah, to be 13 again.)


----------



## DanFox (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm ashamed about liking stuff from Cascada and Natasha Bedingfield. Feel free to laugh at me


----------



## AxlePerri (Aug 30, 2008)

Atc - Around The World.mp3

Celine Dion - It's All Coming Back To Me Now.mp3

Jewel - Foolish Games.mp3

Joan Osborne - One Of Us.mp3

'N Sync - Bye Bye Bye.mp3

Spice Girls - Viva Forever.mp3

:grin:



			
				DanFox said:
			
		

> I'm ashamed about liking stuff from Cascada and Natasha Bedingfield. Feel free to laugh at me



I don't think I have the right any more


----------



## Bryantacious (Sep 2, 2008)

paper planes by M.I.A. (pineapple express theme if u didnt know)

haha it gets stuck in my head I hate it xD


----------



## Takun (Sep 2, 2008)

Stuff from Bowling for Soup.  I like singing and playing along with them.  They are easy and upbeat =/


----------



## Tweek (Sep 3, 2008)

Daniel Beddingfield - Gonna Get Through This
Madonna - Ray of Light
Gucci Mane - Pillz (Is you rollin'?)
Justin Timberlake - SexyBack

...Uggggh, why did you have to ask


----------



## hillbilly guy (Sep 3, 2008)

dady sang bass 

 not so much ashammed of the song just that i know all the words 
reminds me of my family sept we cant sing to save our lives


----------



## Bryantacious (Sep 6, 2008)

hillbilly guy said:


> dady sang bass
> 
> not so much ashammed of the song just that i know all the words
> reminds me of my family sept we cant sing to save our lives



oh yeah and still fly by the devil wears prada


----------



## Skittle (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm not ashamed of my love for country but...There are some songs that I love that are just.. yea.

Honky Tonk Badonkadonk by Trace Adkins
Hick Chick by Cowboy Troy


----------



## joshstory (Sep 15, 2008)

Happy Boys and Girls - Aqua
Too Little Too Late - JoJo


----------



## Nanakisan (Sep 24, 2008)

1: Polkamon
2: Psycho teddy
3: Gummibear song
4: Crazy frog
5: Italian Pokemon themes
6; Snuggle Bunny - Cutie [Schnuffel from Jamster]


----------



## Guitar Dragon (Sep 27, 2008)

The first pokemon theme ^^'

"Ich will der allerbeste sein,..." it rocks xD


----------



## toki_tokage (Oct 5, 2008)

I can recite Lil' Kim songs from memory.  Actually, I'm not too embarrassed by this fact -- a lot of them are so outrageously vulgar that they come in handy from time to time.

Nothing breaks the ice at a party like "And then this dude I call King Kong / He had a big-ass dick and a hurricane tongue."


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 6, 2008)

Parallel Worlds - Elliot Minor.
I fucking hate them.. but the bridge to it is just so epic..


----------



## Hackfox (Oct 6, 2008)

Chris brown - Forever...I hate that kinda new shitty rap but...its...just like techno so I kinda like.


----------



## ZigZag13 (Oct 7, 2008)

Push It Up - "Mainstream" Captain Jack
Turkish Bazaar - "Mainstream" Captain Jack

_These songs are not Captain Jack in any way, but I like them alot. I've come to call this new Captain Jack as a separate entity though. 

_Everybody (Backstreet's Back) - Backstreet Boys
Larger Than Life - Backstreet Boys

_HUUUGE fan of boy bands back in the day.

_I have many, but these are all I can think of for now.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 7, 2008)

Takahashi Hiroki - Chi Chi Wo Moge

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnIAiLs4qtU

Poyoyo. >


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 7, 2008)

Bolshoi, Fat and Jealous

Gino Vanelli - Black Cars 

Must...go...play....loud....Clash....


----------



## Kano (Oct 8, 2008)

See you again- Miley Cyrus

I don't like her at all but it has such a fun techno undertone that I can't help but to like it!


----------



## Kane Quicktail (Oct 8, 2008)

Through the Fire and Flames - Dragonforce

i memorized most of the words in 2 days


----------



## Tanner (Oct 8, 2008)

Animals - By Nickleback


----------



## Azure (Oct 9, 2008)

CaramellDansen...shut up.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Oct 9, 2008)

... "Shake It" ~ Metro Station.

*Come on... Shake shake, shake, shake, ah-shake it!*

*guilty pleasure*


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 13, 2008)

"See You Again"- Miley Cyrus

"Pump It" Black-Eyed Peas

"Heart It Races"- Architecture in Helsinki

"I Kissed a Girl"  Katy Perry


Get me away from me! D:


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 13, 2008)

The Late Isaac Hayes - Simultaneous

It's just so damn catchy!


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 15, 2008)

Take on me-A-ha


----------

